
M&amp;A Trends - rfrey

======
rfrey
There have been some discussions here and elsewhere about how larger companies
are more interested in acquiring earlier-stage startups than they used to be.
The gist is that they are beginning to cut out the VC middleman by going after
promising companies before they grow too big (and expensive).

Is anyone aware of any data that backs this up? I'm not sure how to present
this idea to folks who aren't in tune with valley trends.

